# What drive mode to ensure noise, speed + smooth handling?



## CharlieOcc (Jul 10, 2017)

My brand new TTS arrives tomorrow and i literally cannot wait.

I have a quick question however regarding engine mode select.

I've read a few places, that when in Dynamic mode the handling feels rather 'stiff' & uncomfortable, although the noise & speed is most definitely there.

I've heard that there is a 'custom' mode (someone will need to confirm). What would the 'best' custom configuration be to provide speed, noise but also a smoother ride at the same time?

Keep in mind i haven't received the vehicle yet so try and explain it with that in mind please 

Many thanks 

Edit: Also, to add another question, how does the bang & olufsen system sound? I have it included with black edition. I love my music so im excited to see how impressive it sounds.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

there is a drive mode called individual that enables you to basically set the car up to your driving style,your best bet from what you have described is to set everything to auto,as far as the B&O sound system,i have it in my tts black edition and it is simply the best factory fit in car sound system i have ever heard,it is simply stunning and LOUD but still crystal clear at high volume,download some high res FLAC files from bandcamp.com and you will really hear this system shine,FLAC files make an already amazing sounding system sound spectacular 8)


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

I used Drive Select modes for the first few days after taking delivery of my TTS and haven't bothered since. I set the car up in Individual and that's how it remains. The steering feels terrible in Comfort, Auto and Efficiency - which also has no engine braking. So they're all a waste of space and I actually get better mpg with my own settings... Dynamic - it's great at first, but the suspension if too hard for most UK roads and the car handles better in the softest setting - fact. So, steering can only be Dynamic if you want to feel what the front wheels are doing, engine/gearbox in Auto, suspension in Comfort, Quattro in auto and engine sound in Dynamic. When I want to dial things up, I switch to S on the gear stick, which gives me the Dynamic setting for the engine/gearbox but doesn't alter my other settings. That's job done for me.


----------



## dredsTT (Feb 16, 2011)

Since day one I've set the mode to Individual and set everything to Dynamic, except suspension which is in comfort. I personally think the suspension is too stiff in dynamic (I've got the 20" alloys). Once the oil has warmed up I place the box in manual and off we go.


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

Another vote for Individual, with everything set to dynamic apart from suspension in comfort. Then just use the gear stick to switch between D and S when needed, which is effectively just changing the engine/gearbox setting from comfort to dynamic. It's too much to always keep the gearbox in S mode as the engines revs are kept too high for sedate cruising or a rush hour commute.

As for the B&O, yes it's good, but no better than I'd expect for a car in that price range with an additional cost system.


----------



## basher (Sep 9, 2015)

I have everything dynamic except gearbox. I really don't find the drive too hard in my TTS. I'm on 19" rims.

B&O is superb. I turn it up to 50% volume on occasion, and it's plenty loud enough, and crystal clear (depending on file quality).


----------



## CharlieOcc (Jul 10, 2017)

R_TTS said:


> Another vote for Individual, with everything set to dynamic apart from suspension in comfort. Then just use the gear stick to switch between D and S when needed, which is effectively just changing the engine/gearbox setting from comfort to dynamic. It's too much to always keep the gearbox in S mode as the engines revs are kept too high for sedate cruising or a rush hour commute.
> 
> As for the B&O, yes it's good, but no better than I'd expect for a car in that price range with an additional cost system.


I'm slightly confused, i understand that individual is custom mode? So when you use the gear stick to switch to 'S', does that then change the car into all the custom selections that you just stated? or am i understanding that wrong?


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

CharlieOcc said:


> I'm slightly confused, i understand that individual is custom mode? So when you use the gear stick to switch to 'S', does that then change the car into all the custom selections that you just stated? or am i understanding that wrong?


Changing between D and S with the gear stick is the same as changing between comfort and dynamic on the engine/gearbox element of the Individual mode of drive select. You're probably very confused now.

You'll work it out tomorrow!


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

I have everything on dynamic except steering, got that in comfort. I have 19 inch wheels which might be why I find dynamic suspension fine. If I was driving at the limit I might want dynamic steering, but for the roads, comfort is easier to live with.



R_TTS said:


> Changing between D and S with the gear stick is the same as changing between comfort and dynamic on the engine/gearbox element of the Individual mode of drive select. You're probably very confused now.


To confuse things more...

The gearbox "D" setting only goes into comfort in "comfort" and "eco" drive select modes (or when "gearbox: comfort" is set in individual), but in auto and dynamic drive select modes, it goes into "auto" gearbox mode, which is a bit different to comfort.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

R_TTS said:


> CharlieOcc said:
> 
> 
> > I'm slightly confused, i understand that individual is custom mode? So when you use the gear stick to switch to 'S', does that then change the car into all the custom selections that you just stated? or am i understanding that wrong?
> ...


Changing from D to S is the same as going from auto to dynamic for the engine/gearbox, not Comfort to Dynamic. That's how my TTS works...


----------

